# Wartung Schwingenlager Berkwerk Gemini



## gipsfuss911 (19. Januar 2004)

Hy,

fahre ein Berwerk Gemini - Modelljahr 1999. Ich habe festgestellt, daß mein Hinterbau etwas Spiel hat; ich bin mir jedoch noch nicht sicher, ob das Schwingenlager oder der Rock Shox SID-Dämpfer die Ursache ist.

Wie kann ich das Schingenlager prüfen und welches Werkzeug benötige ich dafür? Welche Wartung braucht das Lager?

Vielen Dank vorab für die Tips!


----------



## rAdrenalin (20. Januar 2004)

Hi gipsfuss911!
Falls es bei dir am Hinterbaulager liegt kannst du mit folgender Anleitung mal versuchen nachzustellen. Falls das nicht hilft könntest du entweder uns das Rad zukommen lassen oder ein neues Lager hier bestellen.
Nun zum Einstellen:
Das Lager hat wenn du es dir von der Seite anschaust 2 schwarze "Lochringe" und innen einen 6er Inbus. Der äußere Ring kontert den inneren, welcher das Lagerspiel einstellt. Gehe nun wie folgt vor: Lockere den äußeren Ring etwas (ist ein Spezialwerkzeug, z.B. von Park Tool - evtl. beim Händler helfen lassen) und ziehe dann den inneren Ring und damit das Lager fest. Das ganze geht etwas leichter, wenn du zuvor die Inbusschraube in der Mitte etwas gelöst hast. Danach ziehst du den äußeren Ring auch wieder fest. Wenn die Lager noch OK sind sollte normalerweise dann kein Spiel mehr vorhanden sein. 
Das Lager an sich ist ein gedichtetes Industrielager und braucht (bzw. kann) deshalb nicht nachgefettet werden, die genaue Bezeichnung für den Schlüssel den du brauchst lautet Stirnlochschlüssel.
Bei Problemen kannst du auch noch mal direkt bei uns bzw. in der Werkstatt bei Ralf anrufen, Telefon: 07231 601001.

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

rAdrenalin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gipsfuss911 (20. Januar 2004)

Hy rAdrenalin,

vielen Dank für das schnelle Feedback und den genialen Bergwerk-Support. Ich konnte das Problem (zum Glück) doch wider erwarten viel einfacher lösen: Ich habe den SID-Dämpfer ausgebaut, alles entsprechend geputzt und neu eingebaut - jetzt funktioniert der Hinterbau wieder ohne Spiel.

Danke nochmals für die Hilfe!!!


----------



## RICO (31. Januar 2004)

Hä?
Ich hab auch ein 99er Gemini, aber ein einstellbares Schwingenlager hat das nicht. In der linken Lagerschale ist das Lager mit einem Innensicherungsring fixiert. Man kann mit der Lagerschale evtl. die Seitliche Ausrichtung des Hinterbaus einstellen, aber nicht das Lagerspiel. Und es gibt auch keinen Konterring. Ich tausche alle 100000 Hm die Kugellager aus, weil sie dann schon deutliches Spiel haben, was wiederum auf den Dämpfer geht. Die Lager bekommt man in jeder SKF Vertretung. Die rechte Lagerschale (Linksgewinde!! Ohne Bund) braucht man übrigens nicht auszubauen da sie nur als Hülse für das Lager dient. Die linke Schale (Rechtsgewinde) war bei mir so gut eingeklebt das sie nur mit warm machen und einem selbstgebauten Schlüssel zu lösen war. Es gab mal eine Explosionszeichnung von dem Schwingenlager auf der Bergwerk Seite als PDF, hab ich noch auf Festplatte, wenns jemand braucht. Ansonsten bin ich nach wie vor begeistert von dem Rad.
Gruß RICO


----------

